# FOR A KING



## robert flynt (Jan 21, 2016)

This a Bowie I was commissioned to make for the king of one of the major Mardi Gras parades on the coast. The blade is made from Brad Vise damascus. The S guard I made is nickel silver on which I filed a sea shell pattern. The shield as well as the pins and pommel are also nickel silver. The handle material is Mammoth Ivory. The display stand is made from cocobola and red stag antler I had on hand and has no finish, just polished. The display case was purchased from Hobby Lobby. Have not made a flawless knife yet but this one will do until I can do better

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2016)

Emperor's new Clothes?? Sorry @robert flynt I could not resist when nothing was there. Beautiful work as always...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2016)

What did you make for Obama? No pictures. Mississippi people. I swear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 21, 2016)

You know how it is with me and technology, as usual I pushed the wrong button and lost every thing I wrote. Every now and then my stupid side slips out!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> You know how it is with me and technology, as usual I pushed the wrong button and lost every thing I wrote. Every now and then my stupid side slips out!



The forum autosaves text written in your text box every few seconds. I hit the wrong button all the time but the text is always there when I get back so I can lick up where I left off or real close to it. I don't know why yours isn't auto-saving for you.

Are you using a phone or computer and which one? Auto save works on my phone and both computers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2016)

Haven't made a flawless knife yet. Well if that ain't flawless then I quit trying to make them. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 21, 2016)

Outstanding job on the knife and display !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 21, 2016)

very nice blade and I love the stand also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2016)

That is just incredible! !!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 21, 2016)

Like Tony said, incredible. Your level of expertise amazes me. !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2016)

real classy display case. Knife ain't bad either.....Really, the knife and stand are awesome Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The forum autosaves text written in your text box every few seconds. I hit the wrong button all the time but the text is always there when I get back so I can lick up where I left off or real close to it. I don't know why yours isn't auto-saving for you.
> 
> Are you using a phone or computer and which one? Auto save works on my phone and both computers.


I use my computer. It's probably there it I was computer savvy.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Haven't made a flawless knife yet. Well if that ain't flawless then I quit trying to make them. Lol.



Tony, It's a good thing and a bad thing to be your own worse critic. It makes you strive to do better because your never completely satisfied. This one is good but there is room for improvement. I want to do another one for me and maybe pay a graver friend, Joe Mason, to engrave it with some scroll work to dress it up some.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 21, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Like Tony said, incredible. Your level of expertise amazes me. !!!!!


Tom, you have a talent for knife making and I believe if you keep making knives and you will surpass me. Never be afraid to experiment and try different things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 21, 2016)

I love the scallop guards and the grind on the damascus blade. Very nice job Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Tony, It's a good thing and a bad thing to be your own worse critic. It makes you strive to do better because your never completely satisfied. This one is good but there is room for improvement. I want to do another one for me and maybe pay a graver friend, Joe Mason, to engrave it with some scroll work to dress it up some.


Yeah I'm starting to understand. I get like that with pens and even though I've posted some knives I wouldn't sell one for $1,000,000 right now ( well maybe I would ) lol


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 21, 2016)

Robert that knife is superb! Well done sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 22, 2016)

Excellent! Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jan 22, 2016)

Really nice! Sometimes the classic bowie style is just perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 22, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Really nice! Sometimes the classic bowie style is just perfect.


that particular style is aggravating to make and isn't my favorite style bowie but you make what the customer selects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

